# Motorhomes in Germany - re emissions - good news



## cje1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I received the following in respect of the potentially scary news from Germany. We are exempt!

From: info.tam [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 09 April 2008 14:28
To: ****************
Subject: Ewart Colin DZT Vehicles 9

Dear Mr Ewart,

the new regulations in Munich will start at 1st October 2008. The 
following citation (in German only, we regret) states that motorhomes 
are exempt:

Nicht vom Durchfahrtsverbot betroffen sind Fahrzeuge von 
Gewerbebetrieben die in der Landeshauptstadt München ihren Firmensitz 
haben, Wohnmobile und Pkw mit Anhängern.

Please find the full text and addresses for further information 
attached. Thank you. We wish you a pleasant time in Munich.

Yours sincerely
Ludwig Webel

(Mod Note :- members email address removed)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You shouldn't put your EMail address on public forums..............Otherwise, Thankyou for that information


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi cje1;

Is this info referring to Umwelt Zones in Germany?

If so, then it is possible that the reply you have received is referring to caravans and trailers which are exempt.
I'm pretty sure that any motorhome travelling within the polution areas in Munich will definately require an 'umweltplakette' or sticker wef 1 oct 2006.

There has been quite a bit of converstation on the subject on MHF, try a search using 'umwelt' as the key word.

pete


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

This is my translation as I understand it, look forward to being corrected !

Nicht vom Durchfahrtsverbot betroffen sind Fahrzeuge von 
Gewerbebetrieben die in der Landeshauptstadt München ihren Firmensitz 
haben, Wohnmobile und Pkw mit Anhängern


Not affected by the no thoroughfare are vehicles from businesses that have their headquarters in city of München, motorhomes and cars with caravan.

Regards Rob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Rob's translation is correct, except that the word "caravans" should be replaced by "trailers".

However: This statement refers to the _current regulation_ which bans vehicles over 3.5 tons MAM from driving through the inner city of Munich. *Not to the regulation after 1st October 2008!* From 1st October on the inner city (everything inside the ring road "Mittlerer Ring") will be declared as "Umweltzone", and then this statement becomes invalid! Then also motorhomes etc. need an Umwelt Sticker if they want to drive into the zone.

But: Having lived in Munich for many years, I would not recommend any non-residents to drive into the inner city anyway. Better leave the vehicle outside and use public transport.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

